# Precious Lambs, I Think You're Gonna Like This One...



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2008)

_Thou shalt also *DECREE A THING*, and it shall be established unto thee: and the light shall shine upon thy ways.      __Job 22:28_

The Words, _Thou Shalt also Decree a Thing_, rose up in my spirit and I had to look it up for clarity, now this entire chapter of Job (22) is minstering to my heart and soul.  

God is such a Awesome God!   I know.....     We say that a lot, a whole lot, but He is indeed an Awesome God.   

Look at the gift and the power that He has given us.   We can literally 'Decree' a thing and it SHALL be established.  It SHALL come to pass.  

I've lived this.   Often I have 'Decreed' something and God brought it into existance; and without delay.   

I've decreed my children as Children of God and not of this world.   God brought it to pass.   I have 'little ones' who know how to pray and will rebuke the devil in a heartbeat.  

Angels, here is where I wanted to bless you.......  Woooooooo!  I'm excited.    Look at the rest of this verse...

_ "..... and the light shall shine upon thy ways."_ 

OH........MY..........Goodness!    

Look what's in my spirit about what this says.   

God's Favor is upon you

God is directing your 'sure'  path

God's love is shining down upon you

God is watching over your path and your ways to perform whatever it is which you decree.   

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaa  :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2: 

I am running with this.   :woohoo2:

Isn't God's love wonderful?   His Light is shining upon our ways.  And to add this, When we commit our ways to Him,  "He shall make our way perfect."

I'll be back with more.    

I have to allow the Holy Spirit to continue to minister more of what God is saying about this.   It's so wonderful.   I am truly excited about this word.  And yet, I've known this scripture for years.     God always give us a new revelation; it's unending.    

I'm excited about all of His word.    And I'm very excited about each of you.   For truly each of you are a pure and beautiful blessing to me.   

Praise the Name of Jesus!   Praise Him.    

_"Thou shall decree a thing and it shall be established.......  _

_I decree salvation for those who are lost.   For our President; although he says the name of 'Christ, I decree that he will *know* the name of Jesus and the voice and promptings of the Holy Spirit and will fully obey Him all the way.   _


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 3, 2008)

This brought tears to my eyes. Thank you, Shimmie! I know a lot of us need to hear this today.


----------



## mrselle (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you for posting this.  God has been dealing with me a lot lately...especially today.  Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> This brought tears to my eyes. Thank you, Shimmie! I know a lot of us need to hear this today.


   For you.

Look what else He says: _Job 22:25-28 --_This is Good... I promise ;yep:


_Yea, the Almighty shall be thy defence, and thou shalt have plenty of silver. 
For then shalt thou have thy delight in the Almighty, and shalt lift up thy face unto God. 
Thou shalt make thy prayer unto him, and he shall hear thee, and thou shalt* pay thy vows*_

Sashaa, guess what the Lord is sharing with us about, _'pay thy vows'?_

Sashaa,   Are you ready for this?    

Sashaa...............'We' will be able to pay all of our debts!   All of our committments!   The recession is NOT for 'us' who know and love the Lord!    

God is providing for those who are His........... Debt free, Fear free, Worry Free!    

And why?    

Because He loves us.

Because God is beyond Faithful to us

AND............................

We can decree a thing and it SHALL be established!    

Woooooooooooo!!!!!  :woohoo2:    :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:

He's giving me more.   And I shall return as the Holy Spirit flows through me.   It's good and it's awesome.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Thank you for posting this. God has been dealing with me a lot lately...especially today. Thank you.


God has been dealing with me as well Mrselle.   And you know what?

He's tearing down some strongholds, long overdue.  Just for those who love Him, those like you.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 3, 2008)

:woohoo2:   :woohoo2:

Your post was directly on point! I am so encouraged-thank you for letting the Lord use you.

I can't wait to read what else the Spirit gives you to share with us.


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 3, 2008)

Amen thank you so much for your word shimmie.  You are such a blessing to us


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2008)

i'm believing this and thank you for your prophetic word.  i needed to hear this.  it just stirred somethings up in me.  God is calling me to submit to Him and to trust Him.  thank you!


----------



## kayte (Dec 3, 2008)

Shimmie.....thank you .......for a fitly word (wonderfully divined prophecies)
spoken in season....I felt the Spirit in this thread and feel mighty mountains moving to make way for astonishing miracles and blessings
and the Lord smiling on us through your excitement in His love and Promises
I feel loved and refreshed and alive with new hope 


> I am running with this.


_Keep running with it..._



> I'll be back with more


Speak Beloved Sister... speak 




> I can't wait to read what else the Spirit gives you to share with us.



ME EITHER


----------



## momi (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you Shimmie...


----------



## sunshineyellow (Dec 3, 2008)

Shimmie,

Thank you so much for sharing, God bless


----------



## rayness (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you Shimmie!!!!


----------



## Finally Free (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank You Shimmie!
I love the way God is using you to minister his word. You are truly a Blessing to us all. Keep on running with it Sista! God Bless!:woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2:


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2008)

For each and everyone of you.....'ALL' of you, :blowkiss:   

Angels, hold on to this.   If God says that we can decree a thing and that it shall be established, this let your decreeing begin and know that God is in it and bringing it to pass.

Do you know what the 'Recessession' really means?    Get ready, for this mountain is about to blow it's top full steam.  

Angels, the 'current recession' says what God has been telling us in His word all along.   That those one in power --- large kingdoms -- big and mighty empires ---- would all fall.    HOWEVER, but they who know their God would triumph.  

I don't know why God 'hit' me like this; neither why my spirit is bubbling over with joy and my ears are open and alert as never before.  But the truth is surely before our faces, all in the news, that the 'World' has exhausted its self and it's resources.    

BUT the Children of God shall be triumphant and shall prevail.   None of God's children will be shamed.   None of you.  Not one.   

Guess Why?    Because the 'World's god' has surely 'FAILED' them.   Those who turned their backs on God, those who chose to seek other gods; those who said God was not God and not Lord of All; those who mocked and sneered and jeered and cursed the God of All Creation, has chosen the god of their destruction and yet, we have chosen the God of our Salvation.

I wish no harm nor evil upon anyone.   Neither does God, our Father.  This is a heartbreaker for Him to see anyone suffer.   But all it takes is for anyone is to acknowledge that God is who He says He is and bow down and worship Him.

Man cannot 'fix' this economy; they are the ones who wore it down.  But God in all of His Goodness and Mercy which follows us all the days of our lives, is the One and ONLY One who can bring and turn this thing around. 

Look at the Children of Israel.  Each time they turned away from God, calamity and disaster came upon them.   Yet when they turned their hearts back to God, God blessed and restored them.   He used the book of Hosea to illustrate this perfectly.   

God isn't vengeful when people turn away, if so He'd would have never given of Himself to us through Jesus.   Yet when the world has chosen themselves and satan as their god, then they have left God out of their lives to bless them.  If satan is their choice than what comes from satan comes to those who follow him.   Gee whiz, anyone who makes their bed in the middle of the highway, will surely get hit by a Trailer Truck sooner if not later.  We chose our Destiny but the choice of our God/god.   

Precious Lambs, be of good cheer.  For you have chosen God as your God and none other.   And those of you who are with Him are sheltered under His wings; covered by His warm and tender feathers, and in total secure in His Secret Place of the Most High.    

No evil shall ever befall you, neither shall any plague come nigh your dwelling.   At famine and destruction, you shall laugh, for it is not your gain, in Jesus's Name.    Amen and Amen.

With all of God's Heart just for each of you...... Amen.  Praise Him forever and ever.   :heart2:


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2008)

you are so on it tonight!  what you have said to me is confirmation in my life.


----------



## Finally Free (Dec 3, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> For each and everyone of you.....'ALL' of you, :blowkiss:
> 
> Angels, hold on to this. If God says that we can decree a thing and that it shall be established, this let your decreeing begin and know that God is in it and bringing it to pass.
> 
> ...


 

AMEN, AMEN, And AMEN!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2008)

Ummm, just so you know.... I have scripture to back up what I said....  

Yer' gonna' love this.    :woohoo2:   


It's more from Job and it's another '22'..... Yup  

Lookie, Look ......   I love this..... ;reddancer: 

Job 5: 22 

At destruction and famine *THOU SHALT LAUGH*: neither shalt thou be afraid of the beasts of the earth. 

I'm finna to fall out in the Holy Ghost.  Somebody catch me and bring the cloth to cover my 'dress' ...    

God is so good to us.  Precious Lambs, God loves you and doesn't want any of you to be afraid.   He's finna to bless you more than you ever knew before.   

For He has prepared a table before you in the presence of thine enemies.  

He loves you with an everlasting Love.... Love everlasting.  Forever you within His heart. :heart2:


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Dec 3, 2008)

Bless His Holy Name...Amen

Thank you Shimmie for this message. I have been waiting for you to come back and give us part 2 before I responded.  I so needed this on today! With so many things going on in the world - recession, famine, terrorist attacks, talks of suffering throughout the nation - I wonder what does the future hold? Not only for me but for my child?  These thoughts have been running through my mind for the past couple of days and then ON THIS day God gave you a word that would bring peace and comfort to my troubled mind.

I am a child of God and it is in Him that I trust. I know that if He is brought me this far, He has no plans of leaving me! 

Quick story - I was talking to my uncle on Thanksgiving and he was questioning his faith.  He said that he grew up in the church but for some reason strayed away. He felt bad because he wasn't receiving the Word of God in his life like he should. He made a declaration on that day to start attending church again.  Today, my boss was overheard talking about religion.  He grew up Jewish but began practicing Buddhism in his late 20's.  He stated that eventually he fell off the path and now he is questioning his faith and how to start over again.  He has two small kids and stated that he knows that it is unfair to raise them without God's word.  He is going to attend a non-denominational church and get back on track.

I believe that God is calling His people by name and its time to answer his call. Those that have turned away are hearing their masters voice and are ready to listen.  God is  Omnipresent, Omniscent and Omnipotent!!! 

Nothing God does is without purpose. Whenever I am going through a trial my mind thinks of Joseph.  Joseph went through so much but kept the love of God in his heart and knew that all the evil he endured was actually for his good.

*Genesis 50:19-21*
19But Joseph said to them, "Do not fear, for am I in the place of God? *As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good, to bring it about that many people should be kept alive, as they are today.So do not fear; I will provide for you and your little ones."*Thus he comforted them and spoke kindly to them.

Thank You Seasoned Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> you are so on it tonight! what you have said to me is confirmation in my life.


 


Finally Free said:


> AMEN, AMEN, And AMEN!!!!


 
God has more....

I've been fighting with the devil long enough.  The Holy Spirit wants HIS time.   

We have our Black president, but God is still the ONE on the throne.  Not man, be he Black or White.   God rules, not man.  Not any president or other form of leadership.    

Elijah the Prophet made it plain to the children of Baal, if Baal be god, serve him; If God be God, serve Him.    

The word of the Lord who tells us to trust Him no matter what it looks like, to show Himself strong and mighty....

"Wet it"

"Wet it again"

"Wet it a third time"

No water has ever stopped God's flame.   No recession can stake your claim. God still rules your Destiny.   And do not give up on your husbands (those present/those future).  don't give up.... Wet it again a third time.

High on Jesus.... I'm meditating upon His Word....


----------



## ClassicChic (Dec 3, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Ummm, just so you know.... I have scripture to back up what I said....
> 
> Yer' gonna' love this.    :woohoo2:
> 
> ...





Shimmie said:


> God has more....
> 
> I've been fighting with the devil long enough.  The Holy Spirit wants HIS time.
> 
> ...



Yes! 

You do not know how good this feels. I was in the bed and decided to take a quick peep before I fell asleep and look at what I found!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2008)

Natasha2005 said:


> Bless His Holy Name...Amen
> 
> Thank you Shimmie for this message. I have been waiting for you to come back and give us part 2 before I responded. I so needed this on today! With so many things going on in the world - recession, famine, terrorist attacks, talks of suffering throughout the nation - I wonder what does the future hold? Not only for me but for my child? These thoughts have been running through my mind for the past couple of days and then ON THIS day God gave you a word that would bring peace and comfort to my troubled mind.
> 
> ...


This is so moving.  Your entire post is on point and I have tears in my eyes as I'm typing.   God has never forsaken us.   

Natasha, it's the 'World' that's in recession...............Not God!   My Lord!  My Lord!   My Lord!   

Natasha, God is not the one receding.   It's the World who has receded from Him and His Rule.   Had the 'World' sought and taken heed to God and His guidance, there would be not recession.   None!   

And when you mentioned Joseph, that was the next Bible example that the Lord had given me.   When I saw it in your post,  I had confirmation that the Lord is truly in this message and not my 'decree'.     Cause all of you know 'Shimmie'.... you know me.   And I can be whirlwind.  :blush3: 

But Natasha my next post in this thread was the reminder of how God prepared Joseph for the famine in the land.   Seven years prior God gave Joseph the 'vision' (the dream) and Joseph began to prepare and store up the necessary  provisions.    It was his very own brothers who came to him to obtain food.  Joseph was a posterity for his family.  He was set as their preservation.

God is doing the very same with us.  Preparing and providing for us.   None of God's children will be omitted, neither suffer.   Praise God for using you to pump me up even more.   Iron Sharpens Iron, Deep Calls Unto Deep.   I'm so blessed to be on one accord with each of you here.   For that means we are on one accord with the Holy Spirit.  

I'm so humbled; so honored, so very blessed with the best of God's elect...... Each One of You!       We are one in Christ Jesus.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 3, 2008)

Shimmie - you are truly a god-send to this forum! 

May God continue to bless you and your family! Thanks for your words of encouragement:heart2:.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> Yes!
> 
> You do not know how good this feels. I was in the bed and decided to take a quick peep before I fell asleep and look at what I found!


 
My Lord!   I'm looking at your 'siggy'.

_"Dare to trust God in the midst of your disappointments."_


_   _

_God is bringing 'us' all together in this.  _


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2008)

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie - you are truly a god-send to this forum!
> 
> May God continue to bless you and your family! Thanks for your words of encouragement:heart2:.


And 'Loved' One so are you.   You are a true and precious blessing and I wish your multiple blessings upon your and your loved ones, your family and the man in your heart and life.


----------



## springbreeze (Dec 3, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> _Thou shalt also *DECREE A THING*, and it shall be established unto thee: and the light shall shine upon thy ways. __Job 22:28_
> 
> The Words, _Thou Shalt also Decree a Thing_, rose up in my spirit and I had to look it up for clarity, now this entire chapter of Job (22) is minstering to my heart and soul.
> 
> ...


 


   thank you shimmie! yes God is Good  and as for the bolded i'am taking as personal confirmation for some things in my life.......God bless you shimmie


----------



## mrselle (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you for this, Shimmie.  Thank you for being obedient to God.  I read your posts yesterday.  This morning on my way to work I was praying...praying about some things that God put on my heart last week....I came to this thread this morning and read the posts again and it all came together for me.  God is doing something.  I don't know what it is, but I am sticking close to Him and talking to Him and listening to Him and just watching.  My prayer partner told me to watch *and* pray.  That is what I am doing.  God wants me to watch and pray.  Thank you again.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Dec 4, 2008)

Mrselle you post has brought confirmation to a word that has been in my spirit.  Watch and pray. My eyes are more focused and clearer than ever! I feel a shift and a move from God coming!! I can feel it in my spirit and my eyes are open to what is about to unfold. 

Thank you for bring that confirmation to the board.  God is great and His name is worthy to be praised!



mrselle said:


> Thank you for this, Shimmie.  Thank you for being obedient to God.  I read your posts yesterday.  This morning on my way to work I was praying...praying about some things that God put on my heart last week....I came to this thread this morning and read the posts again and it all came together for me.  God is doing something.  I don't know what it is, but I am sticking close to Him and talking to Him and listening to Him and just watching.  My prayer partner told me to watch *and* pray.  That is what I am doing.  God wants me to watch and pray.  Thank you again.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 4, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Thank you for this, Shimmie. Thank you for being obedient to God. I read your posts yesterday. This morning on my way to work I was praying...praying about some things that God put on my heart last week....I came to this thread this morning and read the posts again and it all came together for me. God is doing something. I don't know what it is, but I am sticking close to Him and talking to Him and listening to Him and just watching. My prayer partner told me to watch *and* pray. That is what I am doing. God wants me to watch and pray. Thank you again.


 
He IS truly doing something Mrselle....God really is.  He's givng me something else for another thread to begin, for wives.   I'm going to allow the Holy Spirit to 'season' my spirit a little bit more so that I can flow with whatever I 'sense' He's giving to me.   

But it's strong in my heart and I'm yielded.   God will confirm with His Word and by His Spirit whoever the message is for.   

I love the Lord, He heard my cry; my cry reached even into His Temple.  

What a Mighty God we serve,  What a Mighty God we serve.   The angels bow  before Him,  Heaven and Earth adore Him;
What a Mighty God we serve.   

Praise Him!

satan can't take what God has given.....God's blessings -- His Promises, are Yay and Amen.   

What the world didn't give us, the world can take it away.  Bless His Holy Name, Bless His Holy Name forever.  

This morning God gave me this to share with each of you"

_The Scriptures say, "God freely gives his gifts to the poor, and always does right." God gives seed to farmers and provides everyone with food. _

_He will increase what you have, so that you can give even more to those in need. You will be blessed in every way, and you will be able to keep on being generous.  __Then many people will thank God when we deliver your gift. _

_What you are doing is much more than a service that supplies God's people with what they need.   It is something that will make many others thank God.   ----- 2 Corinthians 9:9-12 CEV _

We are not forsaken by God.   The World has forsaken its self; look at the big giants of the world, begging congress to save them.   When they should be bowing on their faces and seeking God to save them, instead.  

Only God can fix this mess.   The government; neither our new Black (gift) President can fix it.   Only God.  

The answers are in Him, alone.    So glad 'we' know Him.  So glad.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 4, 2008)

springbreeze said:


> thank you shimmie! yes God is Good  and as for the bolded i'am taking as personal confirmation for some things in my life.......God bless you shimmie


Springbreeze, you are treasure and a sweet fragrance in Heaven.  You bring a smile to God's heart, even while you are sleeping.   You stand out among those in your family and God is honored that you continue to stand for Him when others choose not to.   

To Him, this is aromotherapy surrounding His throne.   Those who choose Him, over the world.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 4, 2008)

THANK YOU SHIMMIE!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so glad for your post, Shimmie. It is serving as confirmation for me as well. I was instructed to read Isaiah and became depressed when I started reading about the famines and destruction that come on God's people or nations that turn away from God or reject Him.  Now I am finally at the chapters where God tells Isaiah that if His people would turn to Him that He would restore them and provide for them.  I am trusting in God to provide for us during this time of "recession"-not so that we can have material wealth but so that people around us can see the power and glory of God through us and our lives and hopefully be lead to give their lives to Christ.


----------



## mrselle (Dec 4, 2008)

Natasha2005 said:


> Mrselle you post has brought confirmation to a word that has been in my spirit.  Watch and pray. My eyes are more focused and clearer than ever! I feel a shift and a move from God coming!! I can feel it in my spirit and my eyes are open to what is about to unfold.
> 
> Thank you for bring that confirmation to the board.  God is great and His name is worthy to be praised!



I'm glad.  I've been asking God to use me.  I'm glad you have confirmation.  God really is doing something and He is awesome and magnificent.  He is everything we need.


----------



## mrselle (Dec 4, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> _The Scriptures say, "God freely gives his gifts to the poor, and always does right." God gives seed to farmers and provides everyone with food. _
> 
> _He will increase what you have, so that you can give even more to those in need. You will be blessed in every way, and you will be able to keep on being generous.  __Then many people will thank God when we deliver your gift. _
> 
> ...



Once again...Shimmie, the words above are more more confirmation for me.  God has given me Genesis 12 to mediatate on and think about.  I've been thinking about the many ways He has blessed me and how He is blessing me so I can bless others.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 4, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> I am so glad for your post, Shimmie. It is serving as confirmation for me as well. I was instructed to read Isaiah and became depressed when I started reading about the famines and destruction that come on God's people or nations that turn away from God or reject Him. Now I am finally at the chapters where God tells Isaiah that if His people would turn to Him that He would restore them and provide for them. I am trusting in God to provide for us during this time of "recession"-not so that we can have material wealth but so that people around us can see the power and glory of God through us and our lives and hopefully be lead to give their lives to Christ.


Sashaa, you are so humble....  

I'm still looking for diamonds.    Recession or not, when I become engaged, I'm expecting diamonds, not Rhinestones, not ever Swarski Crystals will be acceptable.   Diamonds and only Diamonds.   Plus it's my birthstone......  

But yes, I see your humble heart and God adores it.   Yes He does.  He treasures that you do not have the 'spirit of the world.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 4, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Once again...Shimmie, the words above are more more confirmation for me. God has given me Genesis 12 to mediatate on and think about. I've been thinking about the many ways He has blessed me and how He is blessing me so I can bless others.


I am loving God so much; I always thought that I did, but being in other 'areas' where others don't love Him has made me appreciate Him and love Him all the more.   

There are many who say that God has too many 'restrictions'.   I have to say in final conclusion, that in God we have more Freedom and Liberty than anyone or anything else on this planet.   I didn't realize just how blessed I am until I saw how sad this world truly is for those who have turned away from Him. 

I don't mind giving up the sin I was in.   Gee, who wants to live outside of God's arms, when we can live so freely and lovingly in them.

ETA:  I just had this thought.  When the Lord asks us to 'tighten our belts', it's not to give us less, but to secure what we already have in abundance.   

AND........... to fit into a size 6 again.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay, I'm squeezing everybody in to give you all a great big group hug...

ALL of you....

    ​


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 4, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Sashaa, you are so humble....
> 
> I'm still looking for diamonds.    Recession or not, when I become engaged, I'm expecting diamonds, not Rhinestones, not ever Swarski Crystals will be acceptable.   Diamonds and only Diamonds.   Plus it's my birthstone......
> 
> But yes, I see your humble heart and God adores it.   Yes He does.  He treasures that you do not have the 'spirit of the world.



Diamonds are my birthstone as well!  Hello, fellow April Baby!

Thank you for your kinds words! You're so sweet.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 4, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Diamonds are my birthstone as well!  Hello, fellow April Baby!
> 
> Thank you for your kinds words! You're so sweet.


 OMGoodness!   Diamond Girls!   I'm April 21, 19__ :blush3:  

I'm only sweet when Jesus is around......

I'll be back later with more scripture.  He's really got a hold of me, lately.   Better yet, I'm finally surrendering.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 4, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> THANK YOU SHIMMIE!


Hi 'Sweetie"     

For you and your beautiful family.   God loves you so much.  He's pouring out His favor and blessings upon you in much abundance.  Much!


----------



## Honi (Dec 4, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> For you.
> 
> Look what else He says: _Job 22:25-28 --_This is Good... I promise ;yep:
> 
> ...



Shimmie you are da' bomb!  Thank you for reminding me that our economy is not Gods economy.  I really needed to hear this!  Thank you!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 4, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hi 'Sweetie"
> 
> For you and your beautiful family. God loves you so much. He's pouring out His favor and blessings upon you in much abundance. Much!


 







Thanks SIS!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 4, 2008)

Honi said:


> Shimmie you are da' bomb! Thank you for reminding me that our economy is not Gods economy. I really needed to hear this! Thank you!


 
Bless you Honi and your beautiful loved ones.   

Famines are nothing new to this country.  It's simply hitting the 'rich' and greedy for a change.  They are fearful, for they are losing their big milllion dollar bonuses and may have to forgo a mansion or a yacht or two.    Sell a private jet and feed those truly in need.   

This news that we are hearing are not the cries of the poor, but the fears of the rich, high and mighty's who refused to get their acts together.   

What god have they chosen to serve and now see how their god has deserted them.   

OUR God, the Lord Jesus Christ has fed many a 5000 with a few loaves and fishes, and our grandmothers and great grandmothers made one fish into a meal for families of 25 and more members.    And we 'all' still ate and survived.  

Yeah, they had some 'gathering' to do, but they survived and we are the living proof of their survival.   None of us were born scrawney and sickly.    We came out strong, big and with hair on our heads.   

God never failed us and He never will.   He has all of our needs right there in His hands and they are freely open to each of us.  

This 'Recession' is 'their' (the world's) Depression, not ours, not God's.


----------



## mrselle (Dec 4, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> OMGoodness!   Diamond Girls!   I'm April 21, 19__ :blush3:



April 21st is a special day.  That is also my wedding anniversary.  

Shimmie, you were born in 1984 right?  You'll be celebrating your 25th.  Hee, hee


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 4, 2008)

mrselle said:


> April 21st is a special day. That is also my wedding anniversary.
> 
> Shimmie, you were born in 1984 right? You'll be celebrating your 25th. Hee, hee


 
:wow:  April 21, your Wedding Day!  Congratulations and very special blessings.  

Very special.   

As for 1984....... ( softly clears throat hmmm, hmmmm )  

Tee hee.....   I want to say 1989 then I'd be 19... ... 

Well I can 'dream' can't I   Oh the sweet days of youth....  

I can say that I dance like a 19 year old, even younger.   :reddancer:   It pays to eat seaweed and other weird foods that my 'friend' calls tree bark and twigs.   He's afraid of what I may put into the spagetti sauce.    

To you and your hubby, "Happy April Love" and beyond.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 4, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Thanks SIS!


 
I love that picture, arms open wide to Heaven's abundance....


----------



## star (Dec 4, 2008)

Love it!! Thanks!!!


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 4, 2008)

This is really good stuff. Thank you God for speaking Shimmie, in Jesus name. Amen.

I don't know, but despite all I have went through this past year and last year, I still have faith. I mean, my faith has remained strong. I just believe what God says with all my heart. Yeah, sometimes I cry and ask "what is going on" but I continue to push on and believe in God and his word.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you =) I really needed to read this now!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2008)

Dearest Ones, Whom God loves so very, very much.....

This is for you:

But thanks be to God, which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ. 

Therefore, my beloved brethren, be ye stedfast, unmoveable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, forasmuch as ye know that your *LABOUR* is not in vain in the Lord. 

I Corinthians 15:57-58

Be not weary in all of your well -doing, for God has seen your works, all of your hard labour, your weary nights and tears of exhaustion.  He's watched how you've overstretched your limits, your budgets, your dreams; yiour hopes of having 'better'; your hopes of having progress for all you've given into your dreams, goals, just plain working to merely survive. 

Yet He says unto you...

_There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God.--- Hebrews 4:9_

_For God is not unrighteous to forget your work and labour of love, which ye have shewed toward his name, in that ye have ministered to the saints, and do minister.  ------------ Hebrews 6:10_

Dearest Ones, Whom God Loves....

Now it's time for you to rest; rest in Jesus.   For you've given all of your best, from your hearts and from your treasures.   So little it seemed, for you never felt you've given enough, yet God sees your labour as the finest  gifts of all, for it was given with all of your heart. 

So Rest, for God is preserving you and renewing you, replenishing your storehouses.  And you will never be empty to give again.  

Rest...


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicanella keep pressing towards the mark and just hang in there.  At last night's bible study the sermon was "Can you stand to be blessed?".  When you accept Christ in your life you will become illuminated and the life that you once had will no longer exist.  After receiving Christ and becoming illuminated with His word, there are some areas in your life that will come under attack:

1. Your faith 2. Your family 3. Your finances 4. Your former life (you know how people like to speak of the way you were before accepting Christ ).  The devil will his best to make us backslide by attacking the 4 areas of our life.  

*Hebrews 10:32 But recall the fomer days in which, after you were illuminated you endured great struggle with suffering.* 

The devil wants to discourage us from reaching our future and accepting our destiny! The devil is a liar!!! :hardslap:

Times may be hard but here are some affirmations that I wrote down last night and would like to share with you:

"My best days are ahead"

"I am ARMED AND DANGEROUS! For I have been called for such a time as this!" Esther 4:14

"I elect not to participate in the recession"

"God released me at the right time to come into this very moment" 

"Anything done out of timing of God's order will fail. I choose to wait on God!"

I came across this verse today and it has really blessed my soul:
*Hebrews 10:35-38 - Therefore do not cast away your confidence, which has great reward.  For you have need of endurance, so that after you have done the will of God, you may receive the promise: "For yet a little while, and He who is coming will come and will not tarry.  Now the just shall live by faith; But if anyone draws back, my soul has no pleasure in Him".*

Keep the faith for God is pleased. 



chicacanella said:


> This is really good stuff. Thank you God for speaking Shimmie, in Jesus name. Amen.
> 
> I don't know, but despite all I have went through this past year and last year, I still have faith. I mean, my faith has remained strong. I just believe what God says with all my heart. Yeah, sometimes I cry and ask "what is going on" but I continue to push on and believe in God and his word.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 6, 2008)

Natasha2005 said:


> Chicanella keep pressing towards the mark and just hang in there. At last night's bible study the sermon was "Can you stand to be blessed?". When you accept Christ in your life you will become illuminated and the life that you once had will no longer exist. After receiving Christ and becoming illuminated with His word, there are some areas in your life that will come under attack:
> 
> 1. Your faith 2. Your family 3. Your finances 4. Your former life (you know how people like to speak of the way you were before accepting Christ ). The devil will his best to make us backslide by attacking the 4 areas of our life.
> 
> ...


Awesome word, Natasha.  You are so annointed and this truly blesses me and I know it blesses our 'sister' Chicacanella and everyone who will read this.  

God has trully showing Himself 'strong' and very present among and within us.   Recession is not our Father's and we are His children whom He cares for completely.  Bless His Holy Name Forever.

Bless you forever, Natasha.  Your word does more for me than just a written post.  It lifts my heart.     

Again, God bless you.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 7, 2008)

WOW Shimmie your post is right on time in my life. This help me to know that The Lord our Abba Father, in heaven "will Never leave nor forsake us"! I love that about our Father in heaven. I am always inspired by your posts and it is always a blessing to read them. I am still a little baby in Christ. I love no matter what I can ALWAYS love and just Trust God! Thank you for your posts again they have been a joyful blessing to me and my life =)


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 7, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Bless you Honi and your beautiful loved ones.
> 
> Famines are nothing new to this country.  It's simply hitting the 'rich' and greedy for a change.  They are fearful, for they are losing their big milllion dollar bonuses and may have to forgo a mansion or a yacht or two.    Sell a private jet and feed those truly in need.
> 
> ...





WOW What you are saying is so true. That is why it pays to stay humble in these times and Never Turn our backs from God's word no matter how big we get. God is Good all the time. I am so blessed that God has humbled me down in this life. I learned in my wilderness times to Just God I came out a lot better. Trusting God is so real for me now more than ever. Thank you again for this.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 7, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Dearest Ones, Whom God loves so very, very much.....
> 
> This is for you:
> 
> ...



  Yes, I am so blessed to come across this one you wrote. I am going to trust and rest on the Lord! Thank You for this confrimation.


----------



## Pooks (Jan 9, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Dearest Ones, Whom God loves so very, very much.....
> 
> This is for you:
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie, I just want to thank God for you right now, this post has been a blessing, especially the above.  Keep dwelling in your secret place with the Most High, you are a blessing to those who read your posts which encourage the flock, and reiterate the power in God's word.


----------



## cupcakes (Jan 9, 2009)

thank you shimmie this post is just what I needed. Im going through some tough times.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> Shimmie, I just want to thank God for you right now, this post has been a blessing, especially the above. Keep dwelling in your secret place with the Most High, you are a blessing to those who read your posts which encourage the flock, and reiterate the power in God's word.


 


slimzz said:


> thank you shimmie this post is just what I needed. Im going through some tough times.


 Thank you ...  Precious Lambs of God's Heart.    I couldn't be more blessed knowing that this message has ministered to both of you.   To God be the glory.   

Don't give up on your Dreams and Prayers....they truly do come true.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Yes, I am so blessed to come across this one you wrote. I am going to trust and rest on the Lord! Thank You for this confrimation.


 
 For you angel, from God's loving heart.  For you are truly Highly Favored of Him....


----------



## springbreeze (Jan 9, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> _Thou shalt also *DECREE A THING*, and it shall be established unto thee: and the light shall shine upon thy ways._ _Job 22:28_
> 
> The Words, _Thou Shalt also Decree a Thing_, rose up in my spirit and I had to look it up for clarity, now this entire chapter of Job (22) is minstering to my heart and soul.
> 
> ...


 

   thanks so much for confirming this, even though i know this verse and declare and decree all the times it felt so good to my spirit when i read your post........


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2009)

springbreeze said:


> thanks so much for confirming this, even though i know this verse and declare and decree all the times it felt so good to my spirit when i read your post........


God's word is always refreshing no matter how many times we hear it or read it, it's always like a wonderful fresh 'Spring Breeze'. .. 

Which is what you are to our Lord; a sweet fragrance to Him wherever you are.    God bless you, _Precious Spring Breeze..._


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 3, 2010)

whoo I needed this thread now..wizzow


----------



## Laela (Aug 4, 2010)

*I will declare the decree...* :Rose:

*Psalm 2
*
 1 Why do the heathen rage, and the people imagine a vain thing?

 2 The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the LORD, and against his anointed, saying,

 3 Let us break their bands asunder, and cast away their cords from us.

 4 He that sitteth in the heavens shall laugh: the LORD shall have them in derision.

 5 Then shall he speak unto them in his wrath, and vex them in his sore displeasure.

 6 Yet have I set my king upon my holy hill of Zion.

 7 I will declare the decree: the LORD hath said unto me, Thou art my Son; this day have I begotten thee.

 8 Ask of me, and I shall give thee the heathen for thine inheritance, and the uttermost parts of the earth for thy possession.

 9 Thou shalt break them with a rod of iron; thou shalt dash them in pieces like a potter's vessel.

 10 Be wise now therefore, O ye kings: be instructed, ye judges of the earth.

 11 Serve the LORD with fear, and rejoice with trembling.

 12 Kiss the Son, lest he be angry, and ye perish from the way, when his wrath is kindled but a little. *Blessed are all they that put their trust in him.*


----------

